

Ask HN: Where to host ASP.NET MVC app - codegeek

If i have an ASp.NET MVC app, any recommendations on where to host it ? I am aware of PAAS services like Azure, AppHarbor but they seem too expensive. Anything else out there that can handle this ? My research so far shows that most good hosting providers support only Linux based OS. So unless I play around with mod_mono etc to get the .NET app on linux, is there a simpler alternative ? I am also not looking for really cheap shared host and need a dedicated server.
======
AussieCoder
Depending on the nature of the application, you may be able to sign up for
Microsoft's BizSpark program. That includes $160 of credit for Azure per month
for three years. That would be more than enough to host your application on
either an Azure website or Azure Cloud Service.

I've been running applications on Azure Web Sites and Cloud Services for
several years now and have found it to be much more reliable and better
performng than the cheap shared hosting option I'd been using previously.

~~~
ghuntley
Actually it's $210/month (40% discount off list prices) per employee.

------
megaman22
Azure is not a bad option. They have a free level of service with Azure
WebPages that I've used for my hand-rolled ASP.NET MVC4 blog
(richardssoftware.net). Once you're setup, its dead simple to update your app,
either through Visual Studio or by setting up GitHub integration to
automatically publish on commit.

Using a custom domain name requires that you bump up to the next level, but
that is only about $10 a month.

------
steverb
I personally use arvixe.com
([http://www.arvixe.com/windows_vps_hosting](http://www.arvixe.com/windows_vps_hosting))
and have been pretty happy with them.

------
GFischer
As the other comments said, Azure is an option, but if you're not eligible for
BizSpark, it can be expensive.

I've read good things about AppHarbor, haven't tried it myself though.

[https://appharbor.com/](https://appharbor.com/)

They have a free tier but you have to use their domain.

I'd also look at Amazon AWS, but it can also get pricy :( .

I found this blog post, it has a few more options:

[http://seroter.wordpress.com/2013/08/16/where-the-heck-
do-i-...](http://seroter.wordpress.com/2013/08/16/where-the-heck-do-i-host-my-
net-app/)

